# جميع تحارب المختبر في مشاريع الطرق



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

في هذا الموضوع تجد جميع التجارب المعملية للمشاريع الطرق 


اولا : دليل المختبر للمشاريع الطرق : 

علي الرابط : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/205759697/4bed052b/windows-1256_____.html

هذا الملف به جميع الاختيارات في مجال الطرق (تم تعديل الرابط بتاريخ 8/4/2012)
http://www.4shared.com/rar/lKiiewon/__online.html


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2010)

اختبار نسبة تحميل كاليفورنيا :
علي الرابط : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/142377355/76738314/windows-1256__3____.html


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2010)

اختبارات البيتوميين : 

علي الرابط : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/142376090/1056e1ab/windows-1256__4_______Testing_.html


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2010)

الاختبارات والتجارب التي تجري علي الركام 
علي الرابط :

http://www.4shared.com/file/142377728/408ac1b2/windows-1256________.html


----------



## newbarcelonar (24 يناير 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا مهندس دفع الله على الملفات المفيدة , جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## atiq1982 (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohysahmed (26 يناير 2010)

اخي م/ دفع الله حمدان
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي اشهد الله اني احبك في الله,واسال الله ان يكون في عونك ما دمت في عون اخوانك
اخوك م/ مدني/ محي الدين السوداني


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 يناير 2010)

اخي محي الدين باراك الله فيك 
ومرحبا بك


----------



## hany_meselhey (27 يناير 2010)

* باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك 
نتمني ان نقدم المفيد*​


----------



## omar abdelsadek (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 يناير 2010)

تصميمات مختبرية 

اكثر من 50 ملف اكسل للجميع التصميمات المخبرية 

علي الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/210307386/e06537b/__online.html


----------



## eng_a (29 يناير 2010)

رحم الله والديك اخوية وان شاء الله يوفقك ويحفظك رب العالمين من كل سوء


----------



## talan77 (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_a (30 يناير 2010)

كل الشكر اخوية بس عندي مشكلة اختبارات البتيومين والركام متنزل (ميصيرلها داوونلود) مااعرف شنو السبب...


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 يناير 2010)

كل الملفات مرفع علي موقع واحد
اذا نزل واحد ان شاء الله تاني سوف ينزل 
حاول مرة اخري


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (2 فبراير 2010)

*باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 فبراير 2010)

*باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك وجاري التحميل وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 فبراير 2010)

*باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## sayed_teba (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها صدقة جارية فى ميزان حسـناتك بعـددمنأفـدتهم بعلمك


----------



## ahmed1961 (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## سفيان خلف الله (4 فبراير 2010)

منور يا زعيم


----------



## احمد مشتولى (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك اللة فيكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## omar abdelsadek (4 فبراير 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## محمد طعاني (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم على جهودكم


----------



## eng_a (7 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز لقد تم تحميل جميع الملفات وبنجاح... اللهم اجعلها في ميزان حسناته ونور له في الدنيا والاخرة... امين... شكرا" جزيلا" مرة ثانية


----------



## ALI..SS (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## صقر مأرب (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على ماقمت به تجاه هذه المادة الهامه في أعمال الطرق


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 فبراير 2010)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد التكماك (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك:63:


----------



## خالد التكماك (13 فبراير 2010)

:12:


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 فبراير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك*​


----------



## ابو رفا (15 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا مهندس دفع الله على هذا الجهد المتميز*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك*


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك*


----------



## نبيل الهادي (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخوكم في الله =============
نبيل الهادي
نرجوا من الاخوة المتخصصين في اختبارات البيتومين ايضاح كيفية اختبار Gmm للخلطة الاسفلتية ومعادلاتها
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فارس حسن (18 فبراير 2010)

ألف شكر لك أخي م.دفع الله


----------



## طه ابوزيتون (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على جهودك الطيبه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك*​


----------



## صقر مأرب (23 فبراير 2010)

تشكر - مع مراعات الاستشهاد بتجارب معمليه من واقع مشاريع منفذه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 فبراير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محى مارد (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جدا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

*




*​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالخالق الجنيدي (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك وبعلمك
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## eng.ahmadkaseem (28 فبراير 2010)

يا سيدي معلم اش بدك بالحكي يا هيك المواضيع يا بلا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا واللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amall (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## amall (4 مارس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد رضا فياض (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## osman awad (7 مارس 2010)

ما شاء الله الله يجزيكم 1000 0 1000.000.000.00 خير ربنا يحفظ كل من ساهم في العمل الهندسي


----------



## محمد الم (9 مارس 2010)

شكراُ يا باشمهندس على المعلومات القيمة
مزيد من التقدم.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيكم


----------



## ابراهيم معاوية (13 مارس 2010)

اخي المهندس دفع الله .. محتاج لخطوات تصميم
cross section + super elevation 
مع خالص التحيات


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (18 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم م/ دفع الله حمدان
الله يبارك لك في علمك و دائما في عطاء مستمر
مشكور جدا اخي العزيز
جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك
آمـــــــيــــــــــــــــن


----------



## jehad.r.sh (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عن الاسلام و المسلمين


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 مارس 2010)

*شكرا مهندس دفع الله على الملفات المفيدة , جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيكم*


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (23 مارس 2010)

لكم فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## دايانا (24 مارس 2010)

مشكورين على التجارب 
هل أحدكم يعرف عن مادة الen1 تستخدم كإضافة لتحسين خواص الإسفلت وتضاف بنسبة بالألف


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيكم*


----------



## al-kilani (25 مارس 2010)

:20:جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م . الاء حرب (25 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

جزاك الله كل خير ............. المرفقات جدا مفيدة ويحتاجها كل من يعمل في المساحة والطرق


----------



## الشريف 77 (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا ..موضوع رائع


----------



## suhib fathi (25 مارس 2010)

لك كل الشكر على هذه المعلومة وجزاءك عند الله الاجر والثواب كم احتاج الي الاختبارات التي تجرى على الخلطة الاسفلتية وطريقة حسابها


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي و جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## eng.hassan1 (30 مارس 2010)

*Roads pavements whats different between rigid and flexible pavements?*

Dear Sir?Madam
i have one question regarding road pavement types (rigid and flexible) ,how we will choice type of pavements for any type of road such as rigid or flexible and why and which one is cheaper and more durable or more successfully please advice ?


----------



## eng.hassan1 (30 مارس 2010)

*Roads pavements whats different between rigid and flexible pavements*

*,Dear Sir/Madam
i have one question regarding road pavement types (rigid and flexible) ,how we will choice type of pavements for any type of road such as rigid or flexible and why and which one is cheaper and more durable or more successfully please advice*


----------



## abokods1917 (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جدا يا أخى الكريم على هده التجارب والله فادتنى جدا فى عملى جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس سمير (16 أبريل 2010)

سلمت يا اخي وجعل الله كل هذا في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه وزادك الله علما


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## NOORALDIN (11 مايو 2010)

*شكرا مهندس دفع الله على الملفات المفيدة , جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ezy_sh (11 مايو 2010)

واللة مشكور


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أدهم7 (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيكم*​


----------



## م الجراني (24 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## ahmed elsharkawy (28 مايو 2010)

ان اللة فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخية جزاك اللة الف خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 مايو 2010)

* جزاكم الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيكم​

*​


----------



## علي سليم متولي (29 مايو 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيكم​
*


----------



## مصطفى حسن عزب (29 مايو 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل/ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا لااستطيع تحميل هذه الملفات وباعتبار هذا الموضوع هام بالنسبة لى برجاء الافادة


----------



## mozart_free2000 (8 يونيو 2010)

ما مدى ارتباط المسامية والنفاذية بحد السيولة واللدونة واهميتها؟؟؟ ارجو الرد


----------



## mohysahmed (9 يونيو 2010)

اخي م/دفع الله متعك الله بالصحة والعافية,وربنا اخليك لينا


----------



## محمد هجو أبوعمرو (9 يونيو 2010)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الصقير200 (22 يونيو 2010)

اخوي 
اظن الروابط ما تعمل 
رجاء ارسلي على ايميلي
[email protected]


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز 
الروبط كلها تعمل 
حاول مرة اخري


----------



## م محمد رحيم (24 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي دفع الله حمدان 
عندي طلب وانا عارف انك ما ترد احد فى طلبه بحثت كتييير فى الموقع هنا عن نظام سوبر بيف تحديدا ولم اجد
لذا ارجو منك مساعدتي فيه
وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يونيو 2010)

م محمد رحيم قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي دفع الله حمدان
> عندي طلب وانا عارف انك ما ترد احد فى طلبه بحثت كتييير فى الموقع هنا عن نظام سوبر بيف تحديدا ولم اجد
> لذا ارجو منك مساعدتي فيه
> وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع




اخ م محمد رحيم 
ان شاء الله في الربط الاتي تجد ماتبحث عنه 

http://www.4shared.com/file/spgnMU9K/windows-1256____.html


----------



## ميلكانا (13 أغسطس 2010)

[أبو ميكي] 
جزاكم الله خيرا
[/quote]


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يقظان القيسي (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا واللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حارث البدراني (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## lidco (4 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks thanks


----------



## lidco (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## odwan (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## علي سليم متولي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز م / دفع الله


----------



## ENG.HOSSAM SADEK (5 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الصبروط (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي دفع الله


----------



## ahmed malik (1 نوفمبر 2010)

وفقك الله .


----------



## فرحان النمراوي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mdmokhtar (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*طلب*

الأخ حمدان أطلب منك إذاكانت عندك تجارب علي الخلطات الخرسانية وكذلك التجارب علي الجسور قبل وبعد الأنتهاء منها أن تتحفنا بها وكان ثوبها من جملة حسناتك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الكتراز (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك الجنه


----------



## hydraubaggi09 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## يعرب نبيل معلا (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه الملفات الهامة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 نوفمبر 2010)

باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الفاضل


----------



## هيثم أبو الدهب (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## محمد الدرباق (12 ديسمبر 2010)

والله مشكور جدا


----------



## الكينج مجدى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو من حضرتك ملفات عن الاختبارات التى تتم على الخلطه الاسفلتيه
واختبار مارشال


----------



## elfaki (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً أخى الكريم م. دفع الله حمدان هجو و جزاك الله خيراً على هذا العمل الجبار والرائع الذى أفدتنا به كثيراً ‘ و أسأل الله الكريم أن يجعله صدقة جارية لك و يغفر لك و لوالديك ‘و أن يكون دائماً فى عونك ما دمت فى عون أخوانك. وفى إنتظار المزيد .
أخوك/ م. الضى حسين الفكى


----------



## diaa_500 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بسام اليمني (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (29 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مها محمد محمد (30 مارس 2011)

برجاء رفع الملفات مرة اخرى للاهمية القصوى
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## diyar_eng (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا على شو ؟ هي فين التجارب كل الروابط لا تعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## abomd2010 (4 أبريل 2011)

تسخين خلطة الاسفلتية الى 140 درجة كمية 2100غرام تقريبا وتفكيك بالمنخل 1/4 ودعك في الخلطة بالجونتي البلاستيك حتى يتفك كامل الخلطة وبعد ذلك يوضع في المولد واضافة


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (5 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (5 أبريل 2011)

كل الروابط غير صالحة نرجو التكرم باعادة رفغها مع الشكر سلفا


----------



## بشار الحسيني (6 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng: issa (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا استاذنا العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abomd2010 (8 أبريل 2011)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.


----------



## darkoo_marshall (13 مايو 2011)

ارجو التكرم باعادة رفع الروابط


----------



## الكشفى (14 مايو 2011)

الف شكر ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## مها محمد محمد (15 مايو 2011)

برجاء الاهتمام من المشرفين اما تجديد المشاركة باعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرة
واما حذف الموضوع 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abumalik13156 (10 يونيو 2011)

ارجو اعادة رفع الروابط مع خالص الشكر.


----------



## مهند منذر (27 يونيو 2011)

الروابط كلها لاتعمل ارجوا التجديد فأنا انشالله احد اخوانك الذين يحتاجوها تحياتي


----------



## ثعيلي (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا مهندس دفع الله على الملفات المفيدة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (29 يونيو 2011)

الروابط كلها تعمل


----------



## م-رفعت اسماعيل (30 يونيو 2011)

الروابط مش بتحمل بيجى انه غير صالح..ياريت لو فى روابط تانيه اصل انا محتاج التجارب دى جدا


----------



## م-رفعت اسماعيل (30 يونيو 2011)

The file link that you requested is not valid.
دى الرساله اللى بتظهرلى ومش بيحمل..ارجو الافاده


----------



## انس870 (28 يوليو 2011)

ارجو اعادة رفع الروابط مع خالص الشكر.


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (29 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (30 يوليو 2011)

*اريد جميع تحارب المختبر في مشاريع الطرق*

للاسف بحثت كثير على النت ولم اجد الملفات
هل اطمع فى كرم احد الاخوة الافاضل يرفع لنا هذة الملفات لاهميتها القصوى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اخوكم 
 المهندس / احمد عكوش


----------



## eltwati (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو من احد الاعضاء رفع الروابط من جديد لانها مش شغاله
مشكوررررررررررررين


----------



## eng m saber (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الملف تم حذفه من مواقع الرفع برجاء إعادة الرفع مرة أخري


----------



## Sedgoo7 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## kaleedfor (8 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed malik (8 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## بشار زيد الزيادين (9 ديسمبر 2011)

وين الرااااااااااااااااابــط ؟؟ تبع التجـــارب ؟؟


----------



## رباب علي برعي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جهد عظيم ياهندسه بس ملفاتك كلها رافضة تنزل معى


----------



## رباب علي برعي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

مالسبب فى عدم عملالروابطماقادرين نستفيد


----------



## رباب علي برعي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ياناس ساعدونا نشوف ملفات الطرق او يكون ماف فايده في الاشتراك في المنتدى


----------



## رباب علي برعي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ياجماعه موضوع الروابط ده فاشل مافى فايده نستفيد


----------



## مصطفى حسن صلاح (12 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## علي عبدالحليم (19 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=176883&page=15#ixzz1mqmMazoc

*للاسف بحثت كثير على النت ولم اجد الملفات
هل اطمع فى كرم احد الاخوة الافاضل يرفع لنا هذة الملفات لاهميتها القصوى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## كبل (20 فبراير 2012)

* اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (29 فبراير 2012)

*ارجو اعادة رفع الروابط مع خالص الشكر.*​


----------



## mohamed zehiry (7 أبريل 2012)

*ارجو اعادة رفع الروابط مع خالص الشكر.*


----------



## yanar (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مروتكم الروابط متشتغل عفيه محتاجتها حيل بلكي تنطوني غير روابط


----------



## mse64 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## معمر السمومي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## diaaeldein (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس دفع الله:56:


----------



## محمد السيوطى (10 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdelrahim amasha (26 مارس 2013)

فى مشكلة اخى الكريم قى بعض الروابط


----------



## w7oshy (4 سبتمبر 2013)

رابط الرد الاول فقط شغال الباقي كلها غير صالحه


----------



## zyad haroun (24 أكتوبر 2013)

رابط واحد فقط هو الى شغال وهو اول رد ليك حطيت رابطين تانى رابط ده هو الى شغال والباقى مش شغال ياريت تبقة تعدلهم .........والف شكر ليك على كل شئ


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (20 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (30 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالرازق القزاز (31 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل م/دفع الله حمدان وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك امين يارب العالمين


----------



## ycons (13 فبراير 2014)

يا دفع الله حمدان هجو اخي العزيز لا نستطيع التحميل من موقع 4shared ارجو المساعده


----------



## ycons (13 فبراير 2014)

يا دفع الله حمدان هجو اخي العزيز لا نستطيع التحميل من موقع 4shared ارجو المساعده


----------



## ycons (19 فبراير 2014)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> اختبار نسبة تحميل كاليفورنيا :
> علي الرابط :
> http://www.4shared.com/file/142377355/76738314/windows-1256__3____.html


نرجو المساعدة رفع الملفات من هذا النوع غير قادر ما هو الحل


----------



## ycons (17 فبراير 2015)

جميع الروابط الخاصة بجميع تحارب المختبر في مشاريع الطرق غير موجود بها أي شئ ارجوك المساعدة جزاك الله الف خير وعافيه تحياتي


----------



## احمد214 (9 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## En.Survey (9 مارس 2015)

وفقكم الله ....


----------



## En.Survey (9 مارس 2015)

وفقكم الله ....


----------



## adel104 (10 مارس 2015)

و الله روعة و ممتاز ، ربنا يجعلها في صحيفة حسناتك


----------

